# Drag Boats in Marble Falls



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Time for Lakefest again in Marble Falls. Went today for the test 'n tune and shot some stills.














































Still processing the first batch and we are about to leave for the show and shine and there are two more days of shooting to be had so stay tuned.

Griz


----------



## Rubi (May 28, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really like the second one. Looks like fun


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea I like that one too*

I like to get them with just the prop in the water  It was hot but lots of fun. This is the first time I've gone to the RV park on the opposite side of the main spectator area. I liked it a lot better for photography. Way less people a few docks you can get on to get around the slight curve in the river that will cut off the top end. More shade and they had golf carts that hauled you from car to lakeside. Nice if you are toting a lot of gear. Here are a few more.














































The rest (over 100) of them are on my site. www.promofo-racing.org/Photography in the LakeFest 2013 album. I'm still processing them so check back in a few days.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Was this by the big Hotel by the bridge?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yep*

Yea that hotel is on the hill overlooking the course. The place I was at was the place you saw in those videos of the bridge being demolished. The one mostly shown locally was shot with a go-pro sandbag'd on the pavement where I shot these photos from. Since the hill is behind this spot somewhat it stays cool until the afternoon. The entrance is right at the southside of the bridge. And you have the main spectator area as a background. Friday night is the show and shine where they open up the pits and the boats take turn firing up the motors for a pretty good show followed up by a band. There are a few other areas I spotted I'd like to find for next year. A head on shot would be good. In '08 the last time I went ESPN had this huge lens set up at the top of the track. And I mean huge too. It made really nice head on shots. There are a lot of these type of races in Tx. This weekend in Lubbock is the Pro Mod shootout. Waco and San Angelo also hold races in the summer. Ft Worth used to be on the schedule. I first saw them as a kid at Marine Creek lake in Ft. Worth. So do you do any astrophotograpy StarGazer? I had a nice observatory when I lived in Colorado before the health issues. There are a few pics of it on my site under the album F10 Camera. Had to sell it when I couldn't afford to live in Colorado anymore.

Here is a quick and dirty video of the show and shine Fire Up  




Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thought the old bulkhead looked familiar. We stayed they a while back. Still think about the breakfast at the Bluebonnet Cafe, LOL.
Not have not done any of that yet, would love to try, just too much light in these parts.
Last year we took off to west texas to try, and it ended up cloudy the whole time we were there.
Stargazer is a left over from the old yellow board, just decided to keep it


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Bluebonnet is good for sure*

Love that place although we go for pie happy hour more than any other time. Stars are excellent here in Granite Shoals. You can see the milky way pretty clearly on moonless nights. I've had that same experience with the clouds more times than I can count. The week of summer solstice at Chaco Canyon is a good stargazing event. Quite a few amateur astronomers bring their equipment to set up in the parking lot by the park's observatory. The other big event we used to go to is the Colorado Springs Astronomy society event in the mountains behind pikes peak. A whole big field full of scopes of all kinds. Shooting sports is a lot easier than shooting the stars. I averaged 100 shots per final shot dark and light flat frames the actual images and images through the colored filters sometimes up to 5 different ones. Then align and stack them all. Mostly mine was automated to look for comets etc.

Griz


----------

